# aimer / aimer bien (faire) quelque chose)



## Gringo6391

*J'aime voyager en classe affaire* 

***
La question doit figurer dans le corps du message.
Paquita(mod)

Por favor! Una traducción......muchas gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Me gusta viajar en "business".
Me gusta viajar en clase preferente.


----------



## vbergen

Me gusta viajar _en clase de negocios_ 
Me gusta viajar _en clase ejecutiva_

Así lo he escuchado, pero no sé si es correcto en este caso 

Saludos


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Las clases que ofrecen las *aerolíneas* son :

*turista*
*business o preferente*
*primera*


Eso no quita para que algunas personas puedan nombrarlas de otra forma.


----------



## Tximeleta123

pipasdegirasol said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gusta viajar en "business".
> Me gusta viajar en clase preferente.


 

De acuerdo con Pipas.


----------



## Schrift

Tambien existe la clase ejecutiva. Es totalmente valido


----------



## Nanon

Sí, pues la denominación de dicha clase depende de la compañía aérea.
La de la compañía española más conocida mundialmente se llama "business", o "business plus". Valga el anglicismo... Hay unas cuantas compañías latinoamericanas que usan el término "clase ejecutiva". Es lo mismo.
En algunos vuelos también existe la primera clase que es la más cara de todas...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Nueva pregunta​
Salut !

Je vouldrais savoir quelle est la différence entre "J'aime" et "J'aime bien".

C'est une question général, j'aimerais savoir quelle est la subtilité qu'introduit le mot "bien" dans des phrases comme ça.

Par exemple, si j'utilise "j'aime bien les couchers de soleil", ça veut dire que je les aime plus ou moin ou quoi que si j'utilise "j'aime les couchers de soleil".

Merci d'avance


----------



## zalacain56

Es como un intensificador. Te copio lo que dice el diccionario:
2.(indicando el grado, la intensidad) muy, mucho;
nous avons b. rigolé nos reímos mucho;


----------



## Paquita

Es intensificador en efecto, pero...

Si lo usas para una persona, va a ser distinto:
- je t'aime = te quiero
- je t'aime bien = siento cariño, eso sí, pero amor, no. Lo puede decir una chica a un amigo que quisiera salir con ella, pero a ella no le interesa, quiere seguir siendo amiga suya, pero nada más...

Incluso para cosas, j'aime bien puede significar = no me disgusta...pero, bueno... gustarme...no, la verdad.
El tono es más importante que las palabras...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí te explican el matiz ... en francés: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=805999&highlight=aimer+bien


----------



## zalacain56

Tienes razón, el tono es importante, como lo es el contexto. 
En este caso, el ejemplo se refiere a una frase del capítulo VI del Principito (creo), en la que yo creo que "bien" funciona más como un intensificador.
Por supuesto, para otros ejemplos me quedo con tu respuesta "Paquit&".


----------



## Jaime Bien

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Había buscado mi duda en el foro, pero no había dado con ella. En el enlace que ha indicado Tina se habla bastante de ella.

Y sí, era una frase del "Principito", del capítulo VI (vaya memoria la de Zalacain56), la que he puesto de ejemplo (lo estoy leyendo ahora), pero era una duda que hacía tiempo que tenía.


----------



## zalacain56

Gracias, "J'aime bien" lo sé porque es mi libro favorito. Me alegra que tú lo estés leyendo.  que lo disfrutes.


----------



## plumilla

Nueva pregunta​ 
Una pregunta: ¿Puede decirse "J´aime bien apprendre des choses nouvelles" y "J´aime apprendre des choses nouvelles? (Me gusta aprender cosas nuevas). ¿Habría alguna diferencia? 

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Plumilla:

Ambas se usan, pero "aimer bien" es algo más..., no sé cómo decirlo, ¿desenvuelto? Digamos que "j'aime" queda más sentencioso y serio.

J'aime bien apprendre: oh sí, yupi, me gustaaaaaaaaa. 
J'aime apprendre: algún día seré sabia, me gusta aprender, sí señor.

Bueno, eso es como lo veo yo, no es una explicación muy académica... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola, 

En plus de la différence que tu soulignes, Gévy, je dirais : _j'aime bien_ la soupe à la tomate (mais sans plus) en revanche J'AIME le chocolat (de Bayonne ou d'ailleurs, d'ailleurs) !

Muxu


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin duda, es esta una muy interesante expresión.

Como bien dicen *Gévy *y *Miely*,* aimer bien* tiene una carga inferior de entusiasmo respecto a *aimer* a secas. 

- J'aime les pâtes à l'ail: me encantan
- J'aime bien les pâtes à l'ail: me gustan pero tampoco es que me entusiasmen demasiado

En otros casos, su contenido es claro, inapelable:
- J'aime ma voisine: amo a mi vecina, la quiero
- J'aime bien ma voisine: me gusta mi vecina, me cae bien.

En esta conversación:
- Tu m'aimes? -preguntó ella.
- Je t'aime bien -contestó él.
Con esta respuesta, el petimetre dejó las cosas bien claras: no la amaba.


----------



## jimenag

Nueva pregunta​ 
HOla a todos,, disculpen es que vi esta frase: J'aime bien le "s'y",  en una página de cocina, era uno de los comentarios que pusieron y bueno creo que se traduce como "me gusta mucho", pero, alguien porfavor me podría explicar el signficado de la s'y. Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Si es un comentario, debe comentar algo que ha sido escrito arriba, en la receta o en otro comentario. 
Dicho así, no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## jimenag

Paquit& said:


> Si es un comentario, debe comentar algo que ha sido escrito arriba, en la receta o en otro comentario.
> Dicho así, no tiene ningún sentido.


 a ok, si de hecho eso parece, pero como quiera he visto que suelen poner esas letras : s'y,,, a que se suelen referir. Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Será esta receta en la que se puede leer:



> Cassez le chocolat en morceaux. Faites le fondre au bain-marie ou au micro onde.  Ajoutez* s'y* le beurre.


Es transcripción errónea de la "liaison" entre la "z" de "ajoutez" y la "y" que significa "añada la mantequilla *al chocolate derretido*". Debería escribirse "ajoutez-y"

El comentario se burla de la ortografía...diciendo que le gusta la originalidad del "s'y"


----------



## jimenag

ok muchas gracias,,,si me queda más claro


----------

